

Hackers Wanted leaks: director Sam Bozzo on BitTorrent and the movie industry - adrianwaj
http://torrentfreak.com/director-sam-bozzo-on-bittorrent-and-the-movie-industry-100613/

======
notkevin
Not sure how many people believed me when I called it first. But I am just
going to live it here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1411054>

